# Maple Burl Turkey Pot



## BrentWin (Feb 21, 2014)

Here's a stabilized maple burl pot that will be heading out the door to Bearmanric as soon as I get couple more coats of spar on the striker. It's 3" copper over glass.

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1741_zps4cafaf5d.jpg

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF1744_zps332b1874.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 21, 2014)

Gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice going as usual Brent. Outstanding work.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## haddenhailers (Feb 21, 2014)

Gorgeous Brent!

Andrew

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bearmanric (Feb 21, 2014)

Awsome Brent. Great turn. Rick

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice Pot ,,, rick should like that one

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TMAC (Feb 21, 2014)

Really a nice one Brent

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

